# Livery St Helens, NLW, Haydock, Billinge, Rainford, Crank



## Nickyhorse89 (27 June 2017)

Hi all

Any decent yards in the above areas? I'm on one in Crank but the facilities aren't being maintained and the hacking is non exsitent. My horse is happy and it woild be a shame to move but I can't cope with the facilities anymore. 

I noticed a yard behind bottle and glass but can't find any info on it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Horselover0307 (27 June 2017)

Is the Warrington/widens area too far?


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (27 June 2017)

Horselover0307 said:



			Is the Warrington/widens area too far?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Widnes but would depend on what side of warrington. Would possibly need help with turnout if that far. Thanks


----------



## Horselover0307 (27 June 2017)

If you're after facilities then bold heath equestrian centre is really good and I think they do assisted DIY too, however if your after a quieter livery-only yard then there are a couple of good ones in burtonwood with good hacking - higher farm and yew tree farm. They're the only ones I'm aware of so far hope this helped you


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (27 June 2017)

Horselover0307 said:



			If you're after facilities then bold heath equestrian centre is really good and I think they do assisted DIY too, however if your after a quieter livery-only yard then there are a couple of good ones in burtonwood with good hacking - higher farm and yew tree farm. They're the only ones I'm aware of so far hope this helped you
		
Click to expand...

Bold is a bit too busy for me. I do like the sound of Yew Tree but it's always full when I ask. Higher Farm the facilities aren't brill it looked nice though. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## debbielinder (5 July 2017)

Willow park opposite Bold isn't as big has decent facilities and Bold on the doorstep if you want to compete. I'm in Prescot, well Knowsley and we are chocker waiting list as long as your arm for stables at the minute. But there is lots of little yards dotted around its just a case of finding them.


----------



## RockinRudolph (6 July 2017)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Hi all

Any decent yards in the above areas? I'm on one in Crank but the facilities aren't being maintained and the hacking is non exsitent. My horse is happy and it woild be a shame to move but I can't cope with the facilities anymore. 

I noticed a yard behind bottle and glass but can't find any info on it. 

Thanks guys 

Click to expand...

There are 2 yards behind the Bottle and Glass - Mike Boardman's and Ian Abbot's. The latter is a nice quiet yard but not much in the way of facilities. Hacking from either yard isn't great, although you can cross the bypass and ride around rainford. There are lots of small yards in the area but I don't know about great facilities. There is Holiday Moss in rainford, and one close to it on a sharp bend - can't remember the name but it was/still is partly a beef farm. 
How about Bickerstaffe? I don't know what's it's like but seems like it has lots of facilities...
http://bickerstaffe-stables.com/facilities


----------



## RockinRudolph (7 July 2017)

** Ian Birchall, not Ian Abbot on my post above! **


----------



## Lexi_ (10 July 2017)

RockinRudolph said:



			There are 2 yards behind the Bottle and Glass - Mike Boardman's and Ian Abbot's. The latter is a nice quiet yard but not much in the way of facilities. Hacking from either yard isn't great, although you can cross the bypass and ride around rainford. There are lots of small yards in the area but I don't know about great facilities. There is Holiday Moss in rainford, and one close to it on a sharp bend - can't remember the name but it was/still is partly a beef farm. 
How about Bickerstaffe? I don't know what's it's like but seems like it has lots of facilities...
http://bickerstaffe-stables.com/facilities

Click to expand...

Webster's is the yard on the old beef farm on the bend up to the Red Cat. Shouldn't be too far from you if you're in Crank at the mo! We're near there and popped in a while ago - they were building a new outdoor at the time I think? Plenty of new stables had gone up though so I'm not sure about how full it is. 

Holiday Moss is also near us and they've got an outdoor. Fields always look in good nick too! There's decent hacking around there if you don't mind a little bit of roadwork - Linear, quiet roads round some of the farms etc. We always seem to have plenty of options available to us.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (10 July 2017)

Thanks everyone, I've heard of webster's unfortunatly not positive things. Facilities wise it's perfect but that kinda where it stops apparently. Not heard of Ian Birchall I'll have a nosey round. 
I'll look at Holiday Moss to. &#9786;&#9786;
Bickerstaffe is a bit too far sadly as I tend to be at the yard before work.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 August 2017)

Thanks everyone who commented. I've widened my search to bickerstaffe. Can't seem to find a number for Ian Birchall, searched everywhere. I'm even resorting to google earth to find the yards hidden away haha. Anyone heard of Bounty Farm on Crawford road near Upholland? Nice sized arena but no information about it anywhere. Urgh! Why is it so hard??!! xx


----------



## JeffreysMams (26 July 2022)

Inglewood farm is Birchall’s. Holiday Moss has indoor too


----------



## Tirna (4 September 2022)

Just jumping onto this post, I'm moving house to the St Helens area and wondering which places nearby have the best hacking available? I don't mind some roadwork, but would ideally like some decent off-road routes available without having to box up. Don't mind commuting a bit further each day, good hacking is the priority - any suggestions?


----------



## JeffreysMams (4 September 2022)

Bickerstaffe yard is DIY and has great off road hacking. Holiday Moss does too


----------

